# spring return manual switches?



## MrDuane (Oct 21, 2011)

so, do they make them? or is a manual switch set in place so if you return the other way you are looking at a derailment? just wondering on a reverse loop am i in trouble with a manual switch


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I do not know of one that will do what you are asking. I need to have mine set in the right direction or I will have a derailment.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

You can get circuits that will switch the turnout for you to avoid a derailment.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Most manual switches can handle being used as spring switches unmodified, you may have to just tweak them a bit.


----------



## MrDuane (Oct 21, 2011)

thanks


----------

